# Bunnings SUCK!



## amazonian (Feb 2, 2008)

Just purchased 10 sheets of 1800x600 melamine to knock up some 6x2x2's.
Took 2 sheets to MR plywood to have them cut down to 900x600 but ended up with two lots of 900x605 and two lots of 908x605 (so we cut the 8mm off the length of the 2 boards).

Get back home and measure the 1800x600 sheets and they are infact 1808x605.
So now I will have to have a 4mm gap between the glass track and the side wall on either side unless I take them somewhere to be cut to exactly 1800mm.

BUNNINGS SUCK.


----------



## Helikaon (Feb 2, 2008)

i aggree i've encountered the same problem. so now i make my enclosure to what size sheets they have pre cut.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it Bunnings that sucks or the employee that cut them for you? After all, it is a good service Bunnings provide in the cutting of the boards..Yes? Its just the individual who cuts it thats the problem this time.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep the sheets are usually always a little bigger by a few mm..

I always measure and get them cut while i am there, its only a couple of $$'s extra and saves the hassle.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## amazonian (Feb 2, 2008)

That was supposed to be pre-cut shelving.
They are advertised as 6x2 or 1800x600mm, how was I to know they'd be both taller & wider than described. And I can't really be bothered getting a refund as it was only $12.90 a sheet, and I won't let them cut it down as they are pathetically useless.

I guess I will cop it on the chin & work with what I've got.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 2, 2008)

Ahhhh..now I understand. 
All melamine wherever you buy it is nearly always over size. Thats the way it is. 

Joys of life.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 2, 2008)

I always take a tape measure with me, and measure everything. Makes it easier, in case it has to be cut etc....


----------



## falconboy (Feb 2, 2008)

OK, just trying to picture it......I assume the problem is that the track is 1800 and you have cut it in half which is as big as you can make them. How are you building them? If you have the top and bottom sheet of the enclosure on the 'outside' of the verticals (as in, the top resting on the short edge of the vertical pieces, not butting up against the sides of it) then you will be taking 24mm (assuming its 12mm melamine) off the actual width of the top and bottom. 

With me? I've added a pic to point ou the 12mm each side that will taking off the long pieces.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't recon Bunnings suck
I think its the staff!!!

My dad was looking for ply, and he had the same problem, you just have to find the right people to do it!!!

cheers
Trouble


----------



## amazonian (Feb 2, 2008)

I am going to MR plywood again next saturday to get some pegboard cut to size anyway, so I might get them to cut these 8 sheets down to 1800mm for me. Problem solved.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 2, 2008)

amazonian said:


> I am going to MR plywood again next saturday to get some pegboard cut to size anyway, so I might get them to cut these 8 sheets down to 1800mm for me. Problem solved.




Did you see my post? Have you taken that width of the board into consideration? If the lengths are too long at 908, minus the 12mm each side, that means the tracks top and bottom only have to be 884mm.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 2, 2008)

The track is 1800mm.
The timber is 1808mm.
Each shelf is being screwed inside of the side walls which will give an over all width of 1840 as I am building banked enclosures and it is 16mm timber. So I will have a 4mm gap at either end of the track where the track won't reach the side wall if I dont have the timber cut down to 1800.

Bunnings never cut the timber.
It is stocked as pre cut shelving and comes in a multitude of sizes.
I have modified your pic to suit.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Banks....so they are all being fitted on the inside - I see why then. 

The other possibly easier option is buy some lengths of contrasting 5mm mouldings and nail along the front inside edge where the glass doors will butt up against and will sit down and fill the gap beside the tracks. Alternatively some people use the tracking (I think the bottom shorter stuff) along the inside edge of the upright verticals as well so the glass doors are also a snug fit at the edges too. Few more $$ to buy more tracking, but sometimes a few more $$ is easier than the alternative stuffing around.....up to you, just a few suggestions that might work.


----------



## bitey (Feb 2, 2008)

What about using a power planer ?


----------



## amazonian (Feb 2, 2008)

I think I'll get them cut at Mr plywood.
Either that or go with a 4-5mm edging along the top bottom & sides.


----------



## dazza101 (Feb 2, 2008)

Bloody amateaurs, cant even build a box


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 2, 2008)

amazonian said:


> That was supposed to be pre-cut shelving.
> They are advertised as 6x2 or 1800x600mm, how was I to know they'd be both taller & wider than described. And I can't really be bothered getting a refund as it was only $12.90 a sheet, and I won't let them cut it down as they are pathetically useless.
> 
> I guess I will cop it on the chin & work with what I've got.



well 1800 x 600 is not 6x2 so maybe you should have taken notice when you read that ....


----------



## amazonian (Feb 2, 2008)

They were advertised as 1800x600. 
I wrote 6x2 for those that don't comprehend measurements in millimetres so they knew what we were discussing. They are much shorter than 1830 which is 6ft 

I'll get it sorted out.
Even if I have to take my reciept into bunnings and walk out with another 4 lots of 1800mm tracking J/K


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 2, 2008)

amazonian said:


> They were advertised as 1800x600.
> I wrote 6x2 for those that don't comprehend measurements in millimetres so they knew what we were discussing. They are much shorter than 1830 which is 6ft
> 
> I'll get it sorted out.
> Even if I have to take my reciept into bunnings and walk out with another 4 lots of 1800mm tracking J/K



Ok i only wrote that as you clearly wrote they advertise them at 6x2 ...................either way 6x2 is not equal to 1800x600 .........
scrap bunnings in future and spend the extra to get decent sheets from Mr Ply and wood .


----------



## jamz1378 (Feb 2, 2008)

*yes bunnings dose suck*

well i agree with all that has been posted about this the main problem with bunning is the tolerance they have +/- 5mm now the true australian standeds state the tolerance is +/- 2mm now i have worked at a cutter in an engineering company cutting steel my own tolerance i work to are +/- 1mm for any work i do ether at work or home. People just rember the tolerance set out by the *australian goverment* *is only +/- 2mm *if anyone has this problem again remind the person that is doing the cutting of the law set out by the goverment.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 2, 2008)

At least you can cut it down when its bigger than you want. It's more frustrating when they cut too much off


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 2, 2008)

Can you put the glass track along the sides also to fill the gaps, i have done this with my snake enclosures so i know they are fully secure.

Works great as the glass slides right in.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## amazonian (Feb 2, 2008)

I could & I would like to but it will cost me another $100 to do this.
I would only use the thinner tracking as it would look weird thin 1 side & thick the other.
The final product is 4 enclosures 1800x600x450 so I would need 4 lots of tracking at $26 each.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 2, 2008)

Bunnings do suck, not only that but the service is terrible. pathetic. I learnt to just go to a proffessional timber yard to do all my cuts.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah I usually go to Mr plywood for my timber, and I deffinately use them for any cutting that I may need. But I thought at $12.90 a sheet for 1800x600 from bunnings I should buy a whole stack. $129 for enough melamine to build a 1800x600x600 rat cage & four 1800x600x450 snake enclosures was a bargain. Well atleast thats what I thought till I got home & measured up lol. Having them cut to size shouldn't cost me anything as my local Mr plywood usually does all my cuts for free (but I do buy alot from there also)


----------



## Midol (Feb 2, 2008)

bitey said:


> What about using a power planer ?



Why a power plane? Surely a decent hand plain would be able to knock 8mm off in no time. With my hand plane it took me about 5-10 minutes to knock 3mm off my bedroom door.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 2, 2008)

amazonian said:


> I could & I would like to but it will cost me another $100 to do this.
> I would only use the thinner tracking as it would look weird thin 1 side & thick the other.
> The final product is 4 enclosures 1800x600x450 so I would need 4 lots of tracking at $26 each.


 

I have a place near by to me where i buy 3 metre lengths for about $30..

They are a cabinet making place, maybe ring around a few, i find it much cheaper than buying by the packet, and they also let me buy either top or bottom i dont have to buy the pair.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## nutta (Feb 2, 2008)

bunnings do suck rather much. i work for a supplier of bunnings and ive been dealing with them for the past 5 years in both nsw, qld and nt and only a hanfull of team members knew there area, but they are incredibly lazy and dont even fill there own shelves


----------



## bigi (Feb 2, 2008)

yes bunnings does suck.

1/ a product i used to buy 1000 items for $8.00 then they cancelled them for a short time and restocked as 500 for the same $8.00 and i now go to a trade place and get 1000 for $3.50 identical product and same manufacturer

2/ a product they stock i purchase from my trade outlet for just $3.50 identical brand and product at bunnings is $15.50. work that out.
its simple their markups are huge. but thats ok because they have the monopoly.


----------

